# Any idea if this is gerd or ??



## 18902 (Oct 10, 2005)

About a week ago I thought my gerd sypmtoms were acting up while on vacation. I was not eating my normal diet and I was getting some reflux. I was getting the pressure under my breast bone, then burp and I would be OK. Minor chest aches while this was happening which would also go away with the burp. I then started to get a back ache mostly between the shoulder blades now mostly on my right side up to the shoulder. My reflux has mostly stopped since I started taking my meds when I cam back home, but I still have the back ache on my right side up to the shoulder. Also the chest aches have also gone away except when I fill a burp coming on. The meds seemed to have cured all but the back aches. I can golf, sprint walk, mow the lawn, and I feel fine. I usually get this ache while just sitting around or when I lay down to sleep. I should also mention I was in a rear end collision 2 motnhs back and have been getting treated for that the whole time. Could sleeping on a new mattress cause the back ache or could it also be gall bladder or a gerd? I have previously gone through all the heart exams with flying colors.


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

I cant speak for the GERD because I am trying to see myself if I actually have that. But as far as gall bladder I can tell you it HURTS in your stomach like the worst gas you have ever had. At least mine did. I used to double over. They eventually found a golf ball sized gall stone after I went jaunice from the stone obstructing my liver function.A good indication (for me was) would be to monitor your symptoms after you eat a fatty meal. In the days when I ate such things - I would get an attack about an hour to three hours later. I didn't realize what I had going on. Looking back it all came together.Now if you are up for it you could use yourself as a lab rat by eating a Big Mac (its about the fattiest thing I can think of.) If you have an attack or pain after that - go see your doctor to try and get an ultrasound.This is just my experience. Hope that helps some.


----------



## 18902 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the response. My stomach is usually pretty good and I do not get much in terms of stomach aches or D movements.I should also add that when I wake up in the moring, I feel great. During the day the attacks start to come. I also have had some anxiety issues in the past but now I try not to let things get to me that much.


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

Well I can relate to sleeping like a baby. My issues of suspected GERD usually start up an hour to two hours after I get up.


----------

